# freezing bread dough?



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

i make some mean whole wheat bread but have to do it every other day to keep up with how much we eat bread. i have never worked with freezing 'fresh' foods. i was raised in a TV dinner/hamburger helper home so this is all new to me. my question is *can* i freeze me dough? if so, how long will it last and what technique should i be using?


----------



## mnnice (Apr 15, 2003)

I freeze dough frequently (usually pizza dough). The previously frozen dough never rolls out quite as nice. With bread I usually put in a bread pan and cover the whole thing with a freezer bag. I don't think that would be good long term storage, but it I usually bake it off quickly.


----------



## wallacesmum (Jun 2, 2006)

I freeze risen dough without problem, defrost in the fridge within a couple of days. What is your recipe for whole wheat bread?


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

i got it from veg web and it is the easiest and tastiest bread i have ever made! it doesn't fluff up quite as much but still very good.

http://vegweb.com/index.php?topic=5625.0

i put 1.5 Tbs of yeast, though, and it does need kneading a bit, but not too much.
i love making bread. this is my favorite recipe.


----------

